# Update on the Bellarata gang :) *pics*



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Geez, I can't believe my last thread was made 6 mos ago! I don't post as much here because I feel like I overdo it on Instagram and facebook but here is an update!

We just got back from Orlando and showing at the AKC/Eukanuba National championship show, which was a whole lot of fun. I absolutely love visiting with all of our SM friends and this year, finally got Carina to Eukanuba :aktion033: We shared a suite with Carina and we had quite the grooming party getting three maltese ready to show at 9:30 the next morning. 










My daughter Marina had a great weekend too (for the newer members, Marina is my now 15 daughter and shows in Junior Showmanship and she's been showing our spayed pet who was the first maltese we bought. She kind of 'grew up' on Sm  , starting to show when she was 9) 

This was Marina and Lucy's fifth time showing at Eukanuba in jr showmanship and this year SHE MADE THE FINALS! SOOO exciting. There were 148 junior entries and they pick 12 to compete in the finals so Marina was so happy to be one of those 12 finalist. They didn't place but she didn't care, she just was happy to make the finals! here are some pics from that





























Lucy is EIGHT years old now and still shows with a smile on her face. We lucked out sooo much with her! 


Now on to Marina's latest project, Steve, who is now CHAMPION Bellarata's Captain America. He finished his championship at 11 months old and I cannot tell you what a special boy Steve is. He is Marina's buddy and is the SWEETEST maltese ever. Steve is a littermate to Mieka and Benjamen and not only is he a new champion, he also has won two Best Puppy in Shows two show weekends in a row which was very exciting for Marina. 


















And here are some casual pics of Steve














































You might notice something that doesn't look like a maltese in these photos and that is Hef, the toy fox terrier. Marina is showing him in Junior Showmanship to give Lucy a break and also shows him in the best of breed ring a bit. Hef (GCH Xeralane's Playboy) is a funny little guy and I honestly gave zero thought to the breed before but I have to admit, I love Hef. He's a funny little dog, definitely a terrier and he and Steve are BFF's. 



















He is not a 'forever' dog, just on loan but we are very much enjoying him. Even if you don't want to like him, he just kind of grows on you 

So for now, we are just enjoying the holidays and getting ready to show in the New Year! We will be heading to Westminster again this February and Marina will be showing Lucy in jr showmanship and Hef and Steve in the breed ring. Since Steve is still a puppy, he doesn't have a competitive length of coat yet but Marina is still going to work on his Grand Championship and hopefully transition him to be a good juniors dog for her. 

In case you missed seeing all the maltese at the Eukanuba show, here is the video from the AKC site. You'll have to wait a few min before they call the dogs in but they eventually get in the ring! First dog in is Steve and Marina, who you can see shows with a whole lot of enthusiasm, just like his mother did! 
Breed Maltese, a video from the AKC / Eukanuba National Championship


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gorgeous photos.... I love the updates 

Congrats to Marina!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Very beautiful and congratulations to Marine and little Malt!! What a little sweetheart!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Great pictures, Stacy! I always enjoy seeing your photos, and especially the show photos. I've yet to go see a dog show and I know they are always happening not too far from me. I'm always afraid that mine won't behave and that I'd have to go out to the car with my "naughty kids" 

I don't have Facebook or instagram, so I never get tired of seeing your posts. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh Marina, I can't believe your 15, where has time gone:blink: I remember when you were just a little girl, now your so grown up and so pretty. I'm so proud of you and of stunning Lucy:aktion033:
Stacy my dream is to one day to have one of your dogs, every time I see new pictures I sit here with a smile, Steve is stunning, you have a right to be a proud mom as well as a outstanding breeder.
I AM ONE OF MANY FANS OF BELLARATA MALTESE


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So much to congratulate you for, Stacy. So proud of Marina. That kid has accomplished so much already. Can't wait to see what else she does. 

I love your crew (as you know). Steve is gorgeous, Hef is hilarious and did you post about Kooks becoming a champion already? Lucy is the perfect dog for repping Maltese and Marina & her make such a great team. 

Thank you so much for Mieka. She's our perfect little girl and I couldn't have hoped for a better dog. That's the highlight of 2013 for us and we definitely have you, Marina and Pat to thank for that. 

Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year from A&A + G&M. 

Can't wait to see what Bellarata Maltese does in 2014!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Stacy it was so nice to meet you in Orlando and judging by the pictures you did a smashing job. Congrats


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy you know I just love you and Marina and I was so glad to not only get to Eukanuba this year, but to share it with you both as well and then the wonderful excitement of Marina making the finals made my first Eukanuba experience that much more fun!!! :clap:

It was also great to enjoy the company of Hef, Steve and Lucy. They are all so different, but each great fun to be with. I think CherryB enjoyed their company too, so long as they were not taking her mom or her toys. :w00t:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Stacy, your post is long overdue! But, you have good excuse -- you've been busy! I am so very happy for you and Marina . You both just love what you do and it really shows! I'm a total bellarata fangirl  but more importantly, I'm thankful for your friendship and hope 2014 is even more fun & successful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What great pix, its amazing to see Marina growing up before our eyes... All the fluffs look so beautiful. Hef is a doll, my step son, Jason adopted a toy fox terrier , Sparky, and he is the funniest and most affectionate little guy... Jason adopted him from the shelter, but once he met and married his wife, Sparky had eyes only for her, so he stays home with his wife now...Maybe they should have named him Hef! He sure loves the ladies...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Stacey. Thanks for the update thread. :thumbsup: I loved watching Marina again this year and meeting Steve. tell her thank you for sharing him for so long. Just awesome to hold them when they are groomed for show day. Love when he trots around the ring looking up at her.:good post - perfect. Oh---that Little Hef really loves Marina. I thought he was new pet till I saw him in ring with her. He is awesome.
Good luck in NYC. :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## cush123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!!!!good luck!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Steeeeve! I just love saying his name on a high pitch tone. 

You and Marina have done so much, it is so interesting to follow your adventures on the show world and Marina always make us so proud of her. You know I am a fan of her smile and of how much she loves her dogs. 

Our lil Benjamin, Steve and Mieka are a few days away from their 1st birthday and I am so very thankful to you and Marina, Ben is a joy and we couldn't be happier. 

Go Bellarata gang, we will be waiting for more accomplishments, pictures and stories.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy and Marina -- Hoping that you had a very Merry Christmas.

You know I keep up with you on FB all the time -- but there is one thing you said in this post that had me falling off my chair -- Marina is now 15!!! :w00t::w00t: I mean I know that she's very grown up, mature and just an all around sweetheart -- but 15!!!! Where has the time gone??? I feel sooooooooooooo OLD. :smpullhair: 

And is that Curtiss Smith giving Marina and Steve Best Puppy in the picture. Because he's looking down I couldn't see his face that well. I didn't know that he was now judging either as I know that he is still handling -- mostly Poms and Toy Poodles.

Congratulations on your great year. Can't wait to see you and catch up at Nationals.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures and video And congratulations on your achievement. Beautiful pictures! Happy Holidays.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, I feel like a another mom to Marina. I have watched her since she started showing in her first National. She is a very special young lady, and her affinity with dogs is so wonderful. Sharing the experience with you, Marina, Carina, and the dogs was just so exciting. It was almost like I had one of my dogs in the ring. Meeting up with our SM friends is so much fun, and having some of our own in the ring makes us all proud. 

I'm really looking forward to Nationals and seeing Bellarata and Cloud Clan pups in the ring.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the updates and Marina has grown up beautifully. (YES, wow, she's 15 already!) and well done on all the events.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Great post! Always enjoy your instagram pics.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

:aktion033: WTG Marina! I am always rooting for you and so glad for the update Stacy! Look out 2014 here comes Marina!


----------

